# X RAP !!!! Magnum 30



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone dragged one of these puppies behind the yak............ goes down to 30 feet - bloody big thing - I was thinking good on Jews, Snapper, and any blue water beasts........

My only concern is having enough speed to get them running............

I can see some you chaps running these from the AIs.........


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice lures but I've never tried one. Wish I had one during my trip to Fiji earlier this year....

I believe Josh (Yakass) uses these lures quite a bit and even caught a seal :shock: on one....

Check out his website http://www.yakabout.com.au for details

Marty


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

they are easily used behind a yak. I have used the 20 behind my yak for XOS Yellowtail Kingfish, and i know of one person who has used the 30. Not a problem. To be honest, i almost think it may be a bit intimidating for snapper, but please go ahead and prove me wrong :shock:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Found one like that on the banks of the Murray - some must have been chasing BIG Cod :shock:

Plan to give it a tow in the blue wobbly next weekend off Bermagui

Cheers

dave


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Should be good behind a yak the specs for it say trolling speed up to 13knots


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup - I can see Josh Yakass trolling one of those off Jervis Bay - not sure about Seals though :shock:

Anyluck on the kings with it.... Ive heard from a Kingy master that The Kings tend not to go for HBs - especially noisy rattlers............


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I've towed some behind the yak woppie, they get a real buzz going through the yak and the best part is, when winding them in that big bib digs in and the lure fights much harder than most fish i've caught! ;-) :lol: I don't think trolling behind a yak would get them down anywhere near the 30ft advertised, nice looking lure though and worth a go.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

beefs said:


> when winding them in that big bib digs in and the lure fights much harder than most fish i've caught! ;-) :lol:


HAHAHAHAH Travis - yes the HAPPY LURE - for all those fishermen that catch sweet FA - they can put this on and wind in fighting your own lure - bloody good Idea - who needs fish when you can fight your own lure !!!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Intend to try the 30,20 and 15 this year,,the sub surface walker was a dud last year...manns stretch 20,30 was the fashion 5-10 years ago[ask ottos shop]..most of the harbour would be good for a troll ..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The 20 put a serious bend in my monstermesh, definitely didn't get down to 20ft but has some serious action to it. 30 should go fine but I imagine it would create a fair bit of drag.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone caught a fish with one of these - or just caught the angler like myself !!!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, Ive caught snaper on the 20s and 30s. The red head has caught the most. Ive had the 20s bottom out in 7m of water so they get down close to their mark without too much yak speed. They do create a fair amount of drag and Ive wound them in before when towing them against the wind and current becomes too much. Awesome lures


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW - catching the snaps on the 30's....... doesnt really surprise me... but I'm presuming its a big snap hitting them............ I can see them coming into their own at SWR :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not sure If I'll make it there this year but I was hoping to run mine off at seal rocks in the deep water of the bommies there 8)


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

they dont seem to only target quality or maybe thats just me and where i drag the buggers.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Quality Fish there mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am the master at catching them !!!


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I dragged a xrap magnum 15 (slimey colours) around for a good long while last summer I called it the Tailor Slayor in the end  they go nutzzz for em. NExt time Im jsut going to butterfly em up and swap to trolling them.
Still, I did pick up 1 rat on it and want to give it another go as my "no squid" alternative. the 30 scares me however...that much vibration through the nether regions while paddling could be dangerous - a TT blade gets me going enough!!!!!!


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Picture of a Magnum 30 in action, the rod is a 24kg Backbone Elite and the boat was doing something like 8 knots will give some idea of the load that they can generate, I used one a lot during a mothership trip out of Port Douglas this year, trolled it each time we were on the move. Surprised me on 3 counts, firstly could not believe my luck when I found it miss priced for 13 bucks, secondly I managed not to loose the lure in a weeks trip including having it bounced off bommies on several occasions (the leading edge of the bib is a mess now but it still trolls), thirdly it caught a great variety of fish from macks to trevs.

Great lure


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats quite a bend in he rod Lloyd... which colour(s) did you have ???


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

caught a nice snapper last week on an x-rap mag 20 nice lure but think the 30 could slow u down a bit draggin it behind a yak :lol:


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Dick,

Only had one X-Rap with me, it is dark blue above translucent silver/grey so it is a better imitation of a baitfish than some of the gaudy patterns. Covered in nicks and scratches from the toothies it caught plus the battle damage from hitting coral on more than one occasion. It accounted for GT's and a variety of mackeral best of which was a 20kg Spanyard. I have retired the lure as other than the photos it is the only tangible momento I have of my mothership trip. Doubt if the next one I find will cost $13 though.

I used a selection of CD13's also which proved to be robust fish catchers but they don't have the appeal of the X-Rap, she is a good looking lure.

Can't wait to do another trip like that again. Have started to stock up on lures in the hope that something will come off in 2009.


----------

